# WANTED TO LEASE: Studio/cottage/granny flat, Byron Bay region, AUSTRALIA



## Kittenbee (Mar 28, 2020)

Looking for a room, cottage or granny flat on a property that could accommodate one horse, located within an hour's drive of Byron Bay in New South Wales, Australia.

Ideally would like somewhere with riding facilities on site or access to trails/quiet roads.

I am a 28YO outgoing, down-to-earth marketing/PR professional seeking to relocate from Melbourne from July at the earliest to January at the latest but would like to identify suitable properties ahead of time.

My interests include:



Studying audio engineering/DJing
Spending time with my horse
Riding my sportsbike
Working on my side hustle
Personal and professional development
Arts and culture
 
Am clean and respectful, so if you're the same and have something available for long-term lease, please don't hesitate to reach out.


----------

